

Full Stack Hustler - smit
http://smitpatel.com/full-stack-hustler/

======
saosebastiao
Why the f __* does drivel like this ever make the front page? Is Ninja Pirate
Generalisimo taken?

~~~
drewcoo
It's a wonderful counterpoint to the "old innovators" piece earlier . . .

That snark aside, I commend Smit on his (meta?) self-promotion. He's
"hustling" a blog post about "hustling". And we all read it. Success! I don't
like the content much but there's a certain poetry to the whole thing.

~~~
smit
Thanks for the kind words haha. The post was more to serve as a quick summary
of what non technical founders should do :)

------
orangethirty
_To summarize, a Full Stack Hustler can sell, market and understand
technology. Instead of being a Growth Hacker, everyday I’m striving to learn
and become a Full Stack Hustler. IMHO, this is what makes a great startup
founder and work well with a technical founder._

The more I learn about businesses (from developing them and from helping
people with them), the more I move away from this type of thinking. I use to
market myself as a growth hacker. Because yeah, I can do that with no problem.
But the issue is that growth hacking is a bad way to call it. I refuse to call
it Full-Stack Hustling, because that is just plain weird. What I call it now
is business development. From refining the business model, to finding new ways
to profit, to negotiating better deals, to simply developing the business in
any way. So, call me a business developer. That's all you got be focused on
doing.

~~~
FelixP
In my experience, good BD folks have to possess all of these skills /
knowledge sets to one degree or another in order to be really good at what
they do. However, "BD" in a role-description sense is usually limited to
covering partnerships and (sometimes) sales.

~~~
smit
I agree with you Felix. BD is normally associated with partnerships and sales
which is why I decided to use Full Stack Hustler to cover a wider range of
skills.

------
sgpl
tl,dr:

Being a good marketer/promoter/seller that understands technology is what
makes a great startup founder.

EDIT: This is the summary from the article, not my opinion.

~~~
orangethirty
No, it does not. I know plenty of good marketers that are shitty founders.

~~~
smit
selling and marketing plus understand technology is what makes a good
combination. cannot leave either of three out.

